# removing aerosol insulation...



## kimi725 (Mar 26, 2011)

The previous owner of my house decided the best (or cheapest) way to fix some problems with drafts was to spray the canned insulation into the walls. I want to remove the interior walls, insulation them rewire the electrical and put in new insulation and new sheetrock


----------



## kimi725 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oops....so my question is... is there somethin.g I can do other than pick and chip this foam junk off?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

kimi725 said:


> Oops....so my question is... is there somethin.g I can do other than pick and chip this foam junk off?


Take it off in chunks. Use a taping knife on the studs and a flat shovel on the sheathing.
Ron


----------

